# Getting to/from JFK to Manhattan Club?



## DaveNV (Mar 27, 2011)

We're staying at The Manhattan Club in late September for our first trip to New York City.  In my excitement to get things reserved, last Fall I booked flights from SeaTac to JFK, not realizing that LaGuardia is closer.  

Fares are much higher now, and I don't know if the tickets can be changed.  If not, what is the easiest way to get from JFK to The Manhattan Club and back?  Is there any transportation to avoid at all cost?

Dave


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Easiest:  
TAXI ... about $45 plus tax and tolls
Private car service -- costs a little bit more, but generally much more comfortable
Disadvantage:  Can take hours if arriving during rush hour

Easy/Cheap: 
http://www.nyairportservice.com/page.php?id=48 
Bus service - $15 ... drop off at Port Authority (fairly easy walk to Manhattan Club, unless you have lots of luggage, in which case you can take a cab for probably about $10 including tip)
Disadvatages:  (1) If you've just missed a bus, you may have to wait awhile for another (2)  First stop is Grand Central -- you could jump off here as well ... taxi to MC would be a few $ higher but it would save some time and (3) timing also dependent on traffic

Easy for Those Who Are Comfortable with Public Transportation, Cheap -- Fast (Not affected by Traffic):  
Take the AirTrain to Jamiaca Station and then jump on any LIRR train into Penn Station (there are people around to answer questions).  From Penn Station, jump in a cab for a quick trip up to the MC.  It's been a while since I've done it, but the cost would probably be about $20, including the taxi from Penn Station to the MC.

I usually choose #3 ... not to save money, but for the consistency of the timing.


----------



## Conan (Mar 27, 2011)

jerseygirl said:


> Easiest:
> TAXI ... about $45 plus tax and tolls



Be aware that a taxi in New York is always a yellow cab.  You may be approached by individuals offering you a ride as you leave the terminal.  Ignore them and go to the location where yellow cabs are lined up for dispatch.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks to you both for the info.  If we opt for the taxi (yellow cab, of course ) what should we expect to pay in tax and tolls?  

I just checked the tickets, and our flight arrives at 3:30 on a Friday afternoon.  After we collect luggage and get lost at the airport a few times, by the time we get to the curb it looks like we'll be heading right into rush hour.  Is it worth trying to chance it, or should we shoot for other transportation?  We're not against taking a train, but being unfamiliar with the city, I don't want to end up miles from our destination.

Dave


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 27, 2011)

You won't get lost -- it's an easy airport.  Follow signs to Baggage Claim and then to Taxi's.  There's a "Taxi Host" who will give you a sheet reflecting the price.  It's $45 ... plus tolls (Mid-Town tunnel, the most common route, is $2.75 or something like that --  ... although cab drivers have been known to take back roads and downtown bridges if they think it's going to be quicker).  There might be nuissance luggage charges, etc.  And, I can't remember if there's tax -- and if so, probably 9%.  Figure $60 - $70 with tip.  

Although you'll be traveling during rush hour, you're at least going in the right direction as opposed to the masses leaving the city at that time.


----------



## e.bram (Mar 27, 2011)

Take the A-train(Howard Beach) subway to Columbus Circle(59th st and 8 th ave) and walk a few blocks. Subway fair is about $2.25.


----------



## stevelb (Mar 27, 2011)

That is one long subway ride, but I agree especially if the OP is just using carry-ons.


----------



## akp (Mar 27, 2011)

*Check out Carmel Limousine*

Last October we used Carmel Limo.  You can always find online coupons for $4 or so off.  I think our rate for a family of 5 with lots of luggage was about $65.  It was nice to have a car waiting and not have to get into the taxi line, and especially this would be great if you're getting there close to rush hour.

Carmellimo.com

Anita

PS - we'll be at Manhattan Club Sep 20-24 also.  Can't wait!


----------



## calgal (Mar 28, 2011)

The cost of the taxi is fixed, no extra charge if you sit in traffic. I find  hopping in a taxi the easiest after a long transcon flight, and have never had to wait in the taxi line very long. Going back to the airport from Manhattan, the fare is NOT preset, so I take a car service that charges $55. 
Also, no transcontinental flights land in LGA, at least from the Bay area, so you always fly into JFK (or Newark) on a nonstop from the west coast.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 28, 2011)

calgal said:


> The cost of the taxi is fixed, no extra charge if you sit in traffic. I find  hopping in a taxi the easiest after a long transcon flight, and have never had to wait in the taxi line very long. Going back to the airport from Manhattan, the fare is NOT preset, so I take a car service that charges $55.
> Also, no transcontinental flights land in LGA, at least from the Bay area, so you always fly into JFK (or Newark) on a nonstop from the west coast.




I've made a reservation with one of the car services.  Figure it'll be easiest, and the prices are similar to taxis.  After a day of flying, I'll be ready for someone else to take charge for awhile.

I checked the airline for alternate reservations, and found what you described - no nonstops to LGA from Seattle.  The best I could do was a route through Dallas, which took all day.  And the car service rates from LGA to Manhattan are only a few dollars different.  So I'll stick with my nonstop flights, and enjoy the pampering in the car service.

Can't wait for this trip.  Visiting NYC has been on my bucket list my entire adult life, and I'm really happy it's finally happening.  I've already got our tickets to "Wicked" for the week we'll be there.  Still trying to decide on activities for the rest of the week.  So many choices!  

Dave


----------



## bjones9942 (Mar 28, 2011)

e.bram said:


> Take the A-train(Howard Beach) subway to Columbus Circle(59th st and 8 th ave) and walk a few blocks. Subway fair is about $2.25.



I agree.  When I lived in NYC there used to be commercials on television saying, 'Take the train to the plane'.  I would laugh, picturing people with four or five suitcases trying to get from the city to JFK on a crowded subway train.  Now I do it every time I fly into JFK (ok, I have one backpack and no suitcases, so it's very do-able).

If I remember correctly, the ride takes about 40 minutes from JFK to the stop near my favorite b&b in Chelsea.  If you have a travel companion or an ipod then this shouldn't be a problem.  If you're bothered by creepy people on the train (it happens sometimes!) just start swearing under your breath, and occasionally yell out a random word.  They'll think *you* are crazy and will leave you alone.

Having flown into Newark recently, I can attest that the A train from JFK is a MUCH easier way to go.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 28, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> I checked the airline for alternate reservations, and found what you described - no nonstops to LGA from Seattle.  The best I could do was a route through Dallas, which took all day.


For your next trip to NYC, check Alaska Airlines. They fly two non-stops from Seattle to Newark daily, and two non-stops from Newark to Seattle.


----------



## bjones9942 (Mar 28, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Can't wait for this trip.  Visiting NYC has been on my bucket list my entire adult life, and I'm really happy it's finally happening.  I've already got our tickets to "Wicked" for the week we'll be there.  Still trying to decide on activities for the rest of the week.  So many choices!
> 
> Dave



Dave,

Congratulations on your first trip to 'The City'!  I'm not sure how long you'll be there, but for your first trip I would suggest that you hit all the typical tourist spots (Empire State Bldg., Grand Central, Central Park, Circle Line Tour, The Village, Times Square, Metropolitan Museum, ...).  If you have time left, you can do a little wandering.  You can get a subway map in any of the manned subway booths - just ask.  They're invaluable for figuring out how to get from point a to point b (even if you're walking/taking a taxi).

I usually go for the food.  I'll spend time in Chinatown (dim sum, soup noodle), Curry Hill (Indian food), Greenpoint (Brooklyn - polish food), Katz's Deli (mmmm - chopped liver sandwiches!) and will grab a slice whenever I'm in the mood 

Have a great time!

P.S. - Jet Blue has the most comfortable seats and the best flight crew.  They also have the little televisions on the back of the seat in front of you in case you get bored.  And they're pretty darned cheap when they run their special fares.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 28, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> I've already got our tickets to "Wicked" for the week we'll be there.  Still trying to decide on activities for the rest of the week.  So many choices!


 We loved Wicked. Great choice! If you like Regis & Kelly, you can request free tickets to their show through their website. They usually have really great guests and it's an easy walk to their studio from Manhattan Club.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 28, 2011)

Karen G said:


> For your next trip to NYC, check Alaska Airlines. They fly two non-stops from Seattle to Newark daily, and two non-stops from Newark to Seattle.



Thanks - that's great to know.  In this case, I used the 75K free air miles American gave out awhile back for getting their credit card.  "Free" seemed like the cheapest way to get there and back.  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 28, 2011)

bjones9942 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Congratulations on your first trip to 'The City'!  I'm not sure how long you'll be there, but for your first trip I would suggest that you hit all the typical tourist spots (Empire State Bldg., Grand Central, Central Park, Circle Line Tour, The Village, Times Square, Metropolitan Museum, ...).  If you have time left, you can do a little wandering.  You can get a subway map in any of the manned subway booths - just ask.  They're invaluable for figuring out how to get from point a to point b (even if you're walking/taking a taxi).
> 
> ...




Now you see my dilemma.  So many choices!    I plan to be the ultimate tourist, and will be as hokey and wide eyed as any newbie in town.  The trick will be maximizing the experience while keeping thigns at a slow enough pace to really enjoy what I'm seeing.  It's gonna be a lot of fun.

Off topic, but curious:  I was checking the Manhattan Club website the other night, and comparing what they offer with my RCI exchange confirmation.  MC shows only "One Bedroom Suites," which rent for something like $500 a night.  RCI confirmation shows "One Bedroom with partial kitchen."  Are these the same thing, or are there two types of one bedroom rooms at MC?  What kind of room can I expect for my exchange?

Dave


----------



## bjones9942 (Mar 28, 2011)

I can't speak to the Manhattan Club as I have a nice B&B in Chelsea I stay at (Chelsea Pines) or, if I'm really on a tight budget, I stay at the YMCA in Greenpoint 

I felt the need to respond to your statement of being the wide-eyed tourist.  There are some things that the 'natives' don't do, and things that muggers watch for.  One is looking up at all the tall buildings.  I know it sounds strange, but you won't see people who live there looking up without a good reason.  Another is the camera around the neck thing.  Feel free to do both of these, but put out a few more 'spidey-senses' when you do them.  Muggings are rare, but can certainly ruin a nice trip.

BTW, I've seen Chicago twice on Broadway.  The second time I must have gotten in right when the promoter released tickets because I got second row, center seats.  I can't ever go again as it ruined me (I could see the sweat and spit flying, I was so close).

Again, have a great time!  If you wander out to Brooklyn, stop at Christina's for a Polish platter 

==> P.S. I'm doing the bad thing and editing to add content   If you plan on taking the subway or using the buses, get a metro card.  They sell a 1 week one for around $30(?), and it's good for unlimited use (there are a couple of restrictions).  Also, if you're in Chelsea in the evening you'll have to stop at Pop Burger ( http://nymag.com/listings/restaurant/pop-burger/ ).  Great little burgers and tasty fries/shakes.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 28, 2011)

For the unit sizes check your confirmation. Do you have one or two bathrooms? A one bedroom with two bathrooms will have a door separating the living/dining area from the bedroom. The one bathroom model will likely be an L-shaped arrangement more like a studio set-up. The mini-kitchen is the same in both floorplans. There's a small bar sink, microwave, dorm-sized refrigerator, coffee maker, dishes, and cutlery. Not a great set-up for cooking, but great for reheating leftovers and having breakfast items. But you won't need to cook in NY. There is everything you could want to eat right outside the building.

There's a Morton Williams grocery store on the next block over and a Whole Foods in the basement at the Time Warner bldg. in Columbus Circle just a few blocks away.  The grocery stores usually have a nice selection of ready-to-eat meals, soups, etc. and it's handy to pick up something  on the way back from some outing and eat it in the room.

The best value for being a true tourist is the Hop On-Hop Off red double-decker bus.  One year when I was with my two daughters we did the  48-hour tour . I think we started it in the afternoon one day, had all the next day, and then the morning of the third day. I believe one of the stops was at the Park Central Hotel on 7th Ave. which is connected to the Manhattan Club--that was so convenient. You'll get a great overview of the whole city and you can get off/on at any place that you want to spend more time.  It worked well for us to take the whole tour without getting off just to get the "lay of the land" and then we went back to go up on the Empire St. Bldg. and to the art museums on our own.

A subway pass is another good value.  Don't miss Carnegie Hall right across the corner from MC. They have an interesting tour that doesn't cost much.

I forgot to mention the timeshare tour at MC.  We actually used to own there but were fortunate enough to sell our unit before the recession started. Last year we stayed at MC on an exchange and we did the tour. It wasn't too high pressure and we were interested in seeing what their sales pitch was now. We had a choice of show tickets or a restaurant card worth $100, I think. We got the card and it was a good deal. We managed to get 2-3 meals out of it. The restaurants were all nearby and we enjoyed them all.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 28, 2011)

Karen G said:


> For the unit sizes check your confirmation. Do you have one or two bathrooms? A one bedroom with two bathrooms will have a door separating the living/dining area from the bedroom. The one bathroom model will likely be an L-shaped arrangement more like a studio set-up. The mini-kitchen is the same in both floorplans. There's a small bar sink, microwave, dorm-sized refrigerator, coffee maker, dishes, and cutlery. Not a great set-up for cooking, but great for reheating leftovers and having breakfast items. But you won't need to cook in NY. There is everything you could want to eat right outside the building.




Well, on the RCI Confirmation it says:

"Unit: 1BEDROOM
1 Bedroom PARTIAL Kitchen
Sleeps: 4 Maximum/ 4 Private"

Then, under "To Help You Further" it describes a Studio unit with 1 bathroom, saying there is "no separation between living and sleeping area."  Then it says "1BR Max 4/Pri 4 has 1.7 baths..."  

So by your description, that says my confirmation is for the larger unit, since it has a bedroom door?  Is the size that much different?  And is that the same as the One Bedroom Suite they rent for so much money?  There's only two of us this trip, so no big deal, but still curious what I'll be getting.

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Mar 28, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Well, on the RCI Confirmation it says:
> 
> "Unit: 1BEDROOM
> 1 Bedroom PARTIAL Kitchen
> ...


Sounds like you have the larger one bedroom, and it probably does command a higher rental price with two bathrooms. The two bathrooms will be nice and I think you'll enjoy having more space.  I always requested a unit on a higher floor facing 7th Ave. because I like to look down on the activity on the street. You might also get a glimpse of Central Park, but it's not a big, big deal.


----------

